
Reading list for distributed systems - fs111
http://reiddraper.github.com/distreader/
======
_Lemon_
Another good one (from someone who worked at Amazon) is Pat Helland's "Life
beyond Distributed Transactions: an Apostate’s Opinion" which details more
generally how a system might work without a global transactions. Part of which
boils down to delivering idempotent messages to services.

I thought it was interesting because there are a lot of parallels with how
REST works but also service orientated architectures.

The paper (and presentation) can be found here (which I'm sure has a few more
gems on the page): <http://www.cidrdb.org/cidr2007/program.html>

~~~
mad44
Here is a summary of the paper from
[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2011/04/life-beyond-
distrib...](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2011/04/life-beyond-distributed-
transactions.html)

------
akg
Akamai also has a decent list of publications that provide some insight on how
they do things: <http://www.akamai.com/html/perspectives/techpubs.html>

I recommend the following from that list: * Keeping Track of 70,000+ Servers:
The Akamai Query System * Improving Performance on the Internet * The Akamai
Network: A Platform for High-Performance Internet Applications * Scaling a
Monitoring Infrastructure for the Akamai Network

------
aristus
Might be gauche, but I'd like to plug an intro to concurrency and distributed
systems I wrote a couple of years ago:

[http://carlos.bueno.org/2010/04/dismal-guide-to-
concurrency....](http://carlos.bueno.org/2010/04/dismal-guide-to-
concurrency.html)

------
ahalan
Related: [http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-resources-for-
learni...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-resources-for-learning-
about-distributed-computing-Why)

------
briandoll
Evan Weaver (systems engineer at Twitter) put together a great list of
distributed system papers as well. His list is categorized and every paper in
it is awesome.

distributed systems primer:
[http://blog.evanweaver.com/2009/05/04/distributed-systems-
pr...](http://blog.evanweaver.com/2009/05/04/distributed-systems-primer/)

distributed systems primer (update):
[http://blog.evanweaver.com/2010/08/12/distributed-systems-
pr...](http://blog.evanweaver.com/2010/08/12/distributed-systems-primer-
update/)

------
chubot
I found this site recently and it has a nice set of recent distributed systems
papers: <http://www.systemswemake.com/>

It's a good complement because it focuses more on system design rather than
theory.

------
mad44
<http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/> contains summaries of important cloud
computing papers.

